# Do you skip Blathers’ facts?



## applesauc3 (Jul 9, 2020)

This is potentially silly but I find myself accepting Blathers’ request to tell me about different species and fossils mainly because I feel bad constantly having told him no in the past...oops!

I’m just wondering, how do you guys go about interacting with him?


----------



## Myrtle Jane (Jul 9, 2020)

Well, I don't think he's the best choice for unbiased info. Every now and again I'll listen to him because I am actually curious about a particular critter. Usually, the information is fluff, though, and I leave disappointed. Hah!


----------



## Cherry Tree (Jul 9, 2020)

I do feel bad if I skip but I usually hope to donate more than 1 item at a time so it's not my fault he glosses over it


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 9, 2020)

Honestly I skip probably 75% of the time, especially if I'm donating a lot of new items at once! I always try to listen to a few once and a while just so I don't make him feel bad, though!


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 9, 2020)

I do want to know what he says about some stuff, so I'll donate things individually when I remember to. If I don't remember to, it's not a big deal, but for specific critters (e.g. piranha) I'll make a mental note to catch a second one to bring to him so I can hear him talk about it. (I love that feature.)

Fun fact, his blurbs about sea creatures are much longer than the ones about fish/bugs/fossils. He really goes on about them lol


----------



## Loriii (Jul 9, 2020)

Oh yeah,  most of the time. Assess the fossils then sell the extras to Nook's real quick. I don't spend a lot of time there.


----------



## Hedgehugs (Jul 9, 2020)

If I'm not busy or in a rush, I actually listen to him most of the time because for some reason I like hearing him talk about the new bug/fish I caught... but I might stop ngl. The facts he tells in this game aren't really that good and some are pretty obvious. Like it's just kid facts and sometimes I don't even learn anything new. Shame really.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 9, 2020)

i skip most of the time.  The only time i listen is when im spamming 'A' and I'm forced to.


----------



## Roxxy (Jul 9, 2020)

Always skip


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jul 9, 2020)

I always listen to his facts when I donate stuff. I love science and I love listening to what he has to say about fish or bugs, even if they are "little kid facts."


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 9, 2020)

Roxy10 said:


> Always skip



dang. so cold.


----------



## Uffe (Jul 9, 2020)

The only time I have ever skipped is if it was a repeat fossil. Everything else I'd read because I'm always curious about what he says about stuff you bring him.


----------



## SirSean (Jul 9, 2020)

Depends what kind of mood I'm in or if I'm rushing to clear my pockets because I have items that need cataloging.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jul 9, 2020)

I always listen to what he has to say, even for the bugs (I hate bugs - real and pixel). I listen to what he says about the bugs because I think his reaction is cute (even though I’m the same way). 

As a history enthusiast and knowing how to feels to talk about history or like it while no one else around me likes it, I feel that even though he’s just a fictional character in a game, I should still give him respect and listen since it really does hurt when I try to share my knowledge with people and no one cares.


----------



## matt2019 (Jul 9, 2020)

I skip them. It’s just kinda annoying


----------



## Alicia (Jul 9, 2020)

If I skip some, it's usually fish. I usually read them, but sometimes I skip them if I have a lot of new stuff to donate.


----------



## Peter (Jul 9, 2020)

Even if i have a bunch of things to donate i go through each one by one and listen to Blathers' facts -- it's actually one of my favourite parts of the game! I think they nailed his dialogue in New Horizons.


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 9, 2020)

I skip because the dialogue is too long, and because I normally prefer to skip dialogue in a lot of games.
If I want story, I'll pick up a book and read it. It's just a weird preference/habit of mine, haha.


----------



## Snek (Jul 9, 2020)

I always listen to Blathers. Some of the Blathers dialogue can be pretty funny, especially when you donate bugs or bug-like creatures. Also, I am always interested in the little facts about each donation. I also like bringing fleas to Blathers from time to time. His hatred of bugs is at the comical level


----------



## Yukihina (Jul 9, 2020)

I always listen if I have one item to donate (especially the bugs cuz I like making him uncomfortable LOL!), but I usually donate multiple items at once so he doesn't give me info haha.


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jul 9, 2020)

I usually listen unless I donate a bunch of things at once. I've actually learned things from him before so I find it interesting.


----------



## Noctis (Jul 9, 2020)

I would love to listen and learn something but I just don't got the time.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 9, 2020)

I don’t skip the bug ones because I know he hates it and that brings me satisfaction for some reason


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 9, 2020)

only time I listen is if I click that option on accident


----------



## Fenix (Jul 9, 2020)

I always listen, so that thing they introduced of donating multiple things at once it's useless for me  . The other day when I went to donate like 10 new things from the diving creatures, I actually donate them one by one so he could tell me about everything. I found some things pretty interesting, and others funny, so I like to listen to him.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 9, 2020)

I try to listen most of the time but if I am trying to accomplish a lot in a short playtime, then I skip them. Specifically, I donate in mass groups so I miss out on his facts which does make me feel a little bad since he seems so excited for the facts.


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 9, 2020)

Love listening to Blather's facts! One of my favorites was hearing about the Atlas Moth and how it emerges without a mouth. 

Guilty of skipping a few when I was rushing about terraforming. Wish there was an option to go back and listen or read more about it within the displays.


----------



## Skandranon (Jul 9, 2020)

I generally skip, but if I really like the creature I will see what he says. Glad I read the horseshoe crab, that was pretty funny


----------



## CourtLulu (Jul 9, 2020)

I didn't really listen to them in the beginning but now that I have less and less to donate I have started listening to especially interesting looking creatures.


----------



## aloherna (Jul 9, 2020)

I usually skip, but when I don’t it’s usually a type of bug I find interesting although I know he doesn’t like it very much lol


----------



## AkaneDeath (Jul 9, 2020)

Yes. they're so long and take forever


----------



## xlisapisa (Jul 9, 2020)

I _want_ to listen, but most of the time I don’t. Only if I ever donate one item will I let him talk my ears off, but that rarely happens as I tend to donate more than one item @ a time. It just feels like a waste of time to go all the way to the museum to donate one item.


----------



## Rosch (Jul 9, 2020)

I donate in batches so I tend to skip the facts. But I always listen when I donate a single critter, especially bugs. It's always fun to know how much he despises each and every insect.


----------



## melco (Jul 9, 2020)

I'll listen if I'm only donating one item, otherwise I don't bother to donate everything separately just to hear about it.
But I always skip bugs since he doesn't seem to want to talk about them anyway


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 9, 2020)

I skip that lol. Sometimes I listen but for the most part I skip. Blathers is my least favorite  npc..


----------



## Asarena (Jul 9, 2020)

I always listen to the facts! Sometimes I learn something new or get to learn about how Blathers feels about the creature~


----------



## Corrie (Jul 9, 2020)

Most of the time I skip unless it's a creature I'm specifically interested in.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 9, 2020)

i donate something by itself if i wanna hear facts about it. but when it’s something new and i only got them, i still like learning new things.


----------



## seularin (Jul 9, 2020)

im a busy girl i got things to do blathers, soz
i should really listen tho, im v uneducated lmao


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jul 9, 2020)

I only listen to fish, bugs (cuz I like watching him squirm)and sea creatures. Fossils get donated in multiples whenever possible so I don’t have to listen. I hate telling him no because he seems so sad


----------



## BalloonFight (Jul 9, 2020)

I usually skip the dialogue unless it's about something I'm pretty interested in.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 9, 2020)

I listen to every new thing I give to Blathers, especially if it's bugs. He gets so freaked out that his fear of bugs get in the way of explaining them in a comedic way. But on a serious note, I listen to Blathers' facts because I get to learn a snippet about that bug/fish/sea creature. I even screenshot them all in case I forget.


----------



## InuSaki (Jul 9, 2020)

I listen to everything because I love zoology in general, even though some of the facts are already known to me. I’m disappointed by most of the butterfly facts because it’s always how gross their caterpillars are. I wouldn’t mind it if there were caterpillars in game (which I really with they add actually) but I want hear about the butterfly in general.


----------



## Piggleton (Jul 9, 2020)

Ahahaha I actually donate things one by one to hear cool facts about them. Also because I love blathers but I genuinely want to learn about the items I’m donating.


----------



## Tiffany (Jul 9, 2020)

Most of the time I do listen ti him. I always listen to him when I donate bugs cause it's hilarious to hear him complain about them.


----------



## Clock (Jul 9, 2020)

Sometimes I skip, sometimes I listen because I like the info on the game, but the museum needs the option to have exhibit info in the future.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 9, 2020)

Most of the time, I choose to skip. I usually don't care that much about bug / fish facts, especially since they're too long. I usually mash through the dialogue in the event I accidentally choose to tell Blathers to tell me more about a given donation.


----------



## sorachu (Jul 9, 2020)

I don't skip when I'm donating bugs lol


----------



## MiraculousGiraffe (Jul 9, 2020)

I always skip....I don't have the patience lol


----------



## Nodokana (Jul 9, 2020)

I skip most of the time unless I want to learn about the bug / fish I find interesting.


----------



## Serabee (Jul 9, 2020)

I'm the same as you, if I'm just donating one thing and it's not a bug, I listen 'cause I feel bad otherwise 

I saw a version of the "woman yelling at cat w/ salad meme" that was like:
Woman: VIDEO GAMES CAUSE VIOLENCE
Cat: Me, listening to Blathers ramble so I don't hurt his feelings

I cracked up


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jul 9, 2020)

I always listen to what Blathers has to say, since I find it interesting and enjoy his take on the various creatures.


----------



## SarahSays (Jul 9, 2020)

For the most part I skip, but usually am donating multiple items!


----------



## SleepyMimeko (Jul 9, 2020)

I listen to most of his explanations, but I spare him from having to tell me about bugs. I hate bugs in real life, so I know how he feels.


----------



## Xcourt560x (Jul 9, 2020)

Blathers is the best  I never skip his fun critter facts. I donate everything individually and love to watch him freak out over the insects.


----------



## John Wick (Jul 9, 2020)

I like listening to the facts.


----------



## Misha (Jul 9, 2020)

No, never, it's sacrilege.


----------



## MapleSilver (Jul 10, 2020)

I always listen to what he has to say. I missed his dialogue a lot in New Leaf, so I'm really glad they brought it back here.


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 10, 2020)

I am playing this game to learn, so I always listen


----------



## xara (Jul 10, 2020)

i’ve gotten into the habit of donating in bulk so i haven’t had blathers tell me any facts in a while but before, i always used to listen as i felt bad for skipping through considering he’s one of my favourite npcs and i like what he has to say ^~^


----------



## futuristicsalad (Jul 10, 2020)

I always listen when I have one thing to donate, but not when I have multiple things to donate. I love listening to Blathers talk. That is part of his character. I understand that some people get overwhelmed and bored, so they have to skip through a lot of text when having to donate to him. It did make him a hassle to deal with in past games, but I didn't like it when they removed that function in NL, because it took away from his character heavily and made him a bit boring. I like that we now have the choice to have him talk and I always like to hear what he has to say when given the chance.


----------



## Wolfie (Jul 10, 2020)

I'll listen because I feel bad, but I still try to donate more than one item at a time purposefully so I won't feel obligated to listen lol.


----------



## niconii (Jul 10, 2020)

I try to donate more than 1 item at a time so I can skip through it. But if I do only end up donating 1 thing, I end up listening to his explanation since I rarely must donate one and also I feel bad not listening to his explanation ;;


----------



## Dunquixote (Dec 13, 2020)

I love Blathers and his facts so much. I’ll even listen to his facts about the bugs even though they gross me out. I wish he’d discuss about the artwork; I know they have details in the exhibit but as a history enthusiast I’d love some history facts even if they are a little watered down. I’m not knowledgeable about art so I’d enjoy a little more detail about the paintings or sculptures in addition to what is mentioned at the exhibits.


----------



## Rika092 (Dec 13, 2020)

ideally I want to listen to every fact that he shares, because I feel like I actually get to learn so much about bugs/fishes/fossils that I normally won’t learn about in books or just everyday life. However, there were definitely instances where I had to skip because I was in a rush...(yeah I don’t get a lot of time to play usually) sorry blathers!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 13, 2020)

I’ve only skipped if I’ve heard his facts before (and even still if it’s a fish/bug/fossil I like I’ll relisten to him). I love that Blathers talks so much in these games as I’ve always been a nature nerd.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Dec 13, 2020)

As much I like Blathers and his facts, I'm gonna be honest here, I do skip most of the time those. When I'm busy and working on my island, I kinda become impatient and don't wanna waste time at unnecessary things, so whenever I donating stuff to him, I skip his facts and run away once I'm done there. I do feel bad at that moment, because it's cute when Blathers gets excited and wants to talk to someone about it. I guess I will listen to his facts more often in the future, just to make that owl guy happy.  :')


----------

